# Balls to the Wall



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2009)

*Balls To The Wall [Unplugged] -- Accept*


[yt]vtSN7mOU_4s[/yt]
Too many slaves in this world
Die by torture and pain
Too many people do not see
Theyre killing themselves - going insane

Too many people do not know
Bondage is over the human race
They believe slaves always lose
And this fear keeps them down

Watch the damned (God bless ya)
Theyre gonna break their chains (hey)
No, you cant stop them (God bless ya)
Theyre coming to get you
And then youll get your

Balls to the wall, man
Balls to the wall
Youll get your balls to the wall, man
Balls to the wall - balls to the wall

You may screw their brains
You may sacrifice them, too
You may mortify their flesh
You may rape them all

One day the tortured stand up
And revolt against the evil
They make you drink your blood
And tear yourself to pieces

You better watch the damned (God bless ya)
Theyre gonna break their chains (hey)
No, you cant stop them (God bless ya)
Theyre coming to get you
And then youll get your

Balls to the wall, man
Balls to the wall
Youll get your balls to the wall, man
Balls to the wall - balls to the wall


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 24, 2009)

Your'e wrong for that Bob...That song was never meant to be played in that manner... I dunno, bro... you may have crossed the line this time. LOL 

This wrong must be undone! So here... I always loved the end with the dummy riding the wrecking ball. ROFL 

..NOW ROCK OUT! :headbangin:

(couldn't find one that didn't have embedding disabled )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPWhgcAL4jg&feature=related


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2009)

:angry: NO tune from Accept should be played unplugged :disgust:

Or without the volume turned up to 11


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd modify that to say that no song from Accept should be played ... .

But some people do like them so we have to put up with the occasional outburst and videos that include far too much rolling camera :bleuch!:.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 24, 2009)

Heresy!  Udo needs that crap plugged in behind him!


----------



## Carol (Apr 24, 2009)

I will not swing my kettlebells to that version.  No suh.  No way.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 24, 2009)

For the record, the track of this in my push-up music is the REAL track.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I'd modify that to say that *no song from Accept should be played* ... .


 
:jaw-dropping: Blasphemy 

ACCEPT:headbangin::bangahead::headbangin:



Carol Kaur said:


> I will not swing my kettlebells to that version. No suh. No way.


 
I don't blame you, no self respecting MA/Headbanger would


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 24, 2009)

I counter your blasphemy with the fact that I was actually around in the rock clubs when Accept emerged. I cannot baspheme against something that I both pre-date and never acknowledged as music in the first place .

They never amounted to a great lot over here but it seems that longevity across the water has given them a status their talent should never have achieved. I suppose the decline of rock into what I call "Shouty/Stampy" where musicianship and songwriting has been replaced by a wall of noise does actually make them seem quite good by comparison.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I counter your blasphemy with the fact that I was actually around in the rock clubs when Accept emerged. I cannot baspheme against something that I both pre-date and never acknowledged as music in the first place .
> 
> They never amounted to a great lot over here but it seems that longevity across the water has given them a status their talent should never have achieved. I suppose the decline of rock into what I call "Shouty/Stampy" where musicianship and songwriting has been replaced by a wall of noise does actually make them seem quite good by comparison.


 
I ain't no spring chicken you know... I... predate...Accept 

Accept did not have a long run in the states either.


----------



## Carol (Apr 24, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I counter your blasphemy with the fact that I was actually around in the rock clubs when Accept emerged. I cannot baspheme against something that I both pre-date and never acknowledged as music in the first place .
> 
> They never amounted to a great lot over here but it seems that longevity across the water has given them a status their talent should never have achieved. I suppose the decline of rock into what I call "Shouty/Stampy" where musicianship and songwriting has been replaced by a wall of noise does actually make them seem quite good by comparison.



Music?  Bah.  We all liked the song because they got away with saying "balls to the wall" in a way that wasn't a double entendre.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Music? Bah. We all liked the song because they got away with saying "balls to the wall" in a way that wasn't a double entendre.


 

YEAH!!! :highfive: What Carol Said :asian:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 24, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Music? Bah. We all liked the song because they got away with saying "balls to the wall" in a way that wasn't a double entendre.


 
What are you talking about? I liked it because Udu's riding a wrecking ball... how cool is that?


----------



## jarrod (Apr 24, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I counter your blasphemy with the fact that I was actually around in the rock clubs when Accept emerged. I cannot baspheme against something that I both pre-date and never acknowledged as music in the first place .
> 
> They never amounted to a great lot over here but it seems that longevity across the water has given them a status their talent should never have achieved. I suppose the decline of rock into what I call "Shouty/Stampy" where musicianship and songwriting has been replaced by a wall of noise does actually make them seem quite good by comparison.



suk, i love ya man...but stop dissin' accept!

i mean, how is 'metal heart' not freaking awesome?






(that was a rhetorical question, please don't respond by telling me how it's not awesome)

jf


----------



## jarrod (Apr 24, 2009)

or for those who prefer their metal black, dimmu borgir's cover of metal heart:





jf


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 24, 2009)

jarrod said:


> suk, i love ya man...but stop dissin' accept!
> 
> i mean, how is 'metal heart' not freaking awesome?
> 
> ...


 

That raised a genuine chuckle from the belly, my friend - cheers .  How can I do anything other than obey .


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 24, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> I ain't no spring chicken you know... I... predate...Accept


 
Didn't mean to imply otherwise, *Xue*; my phrasing was clumsy .


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Didn't mean to imply otherwise, *Xue*; my phrasing was clumsy .


 
No worries, I was kidding in a rather awkward way myself

Check your reps 

but regardless...its still Blasphemy


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmm, suprisingly similar territory we walk in musical terms it seems .


----------



## Omar B (Apr 24, 2009)

How about Aceept's Midnight Mover?  I f-ing love that song, not to mention they did the Matrix bullet time effect in the video more than a decade before the movie ... take that Watchowskis!  A short German who looks like a troll had better special effects than you!


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 24, 2009)

Techie Anorak Trivia:  'Bullet Time' was invented by the BBC for wildlife photography


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry, but, I love this track.  It shows another side of Udo that's cool.  I love his glass gargling vocals, but this one, this is raw emotion that takes me back to some of their earlier work, while reminding me of his anti-war piece, "They Want War".

It shocked the hell out of me when I heard it though. 

And, Metal Heart is just fraking awesome.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 24, 2009)

And yet Dokken and Warlock are forgotten - I'll never understand the quantum tides of music .


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2009)

Dokken, outside a few tracks, ehhh.....

Warlock on the other hand.....I used to date a gal who could have been Doro's twin.....


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Dokken, outside a few tracks, ehhh.....


 
Go fetch your sword, Bob.  We'll settle this like gentlemen :lol:.



Bob Hubbard said:


> Warlock on the other hand.....I used to date a gal who could have been Doro's twin.....


 
Definitely fetch your sword .  Then again, I came close to marrying a lass who looked like Beverley Craven, so I guess that balances out .


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Go fetch your sword, Bob.  We'll settle this like gentlemen :lol:.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely fetch your sword .  Then again, I came close to marrying a lass who looked like Beverley Craven, so I guess that balances out .


sword and buckler, dual short, gladius, foil, or lightsaber 


http://www.mariosmetalmania.com/pics/DoroCDCover.JPG


----------



## Omar B (Apr 24, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> And yet Dokken and Warlock are forgotten - I'll never understand the quantum tides of music .



Who forgot Dokken?  I love Dokken, I've seen every version of that band, even when they had Alex DeRossi on guitar for one tour or John Norum for a year.

As for Warlock, Doro was hot.  I see her once in a while around town when she goes to shows (she lives across the river in NJ).  Last time I saw her perform was opening for Yngwie Malmsteen.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> And yet Dokken and Warlock are forgotten - I'll never understand the quantum tides of music .


 
I remember Dokken but as they got more into the mainstream and started listening to the record execs they changed to make it a bit more poppy. Early Dokken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 later Dokken


----------



## jarrod (Apr 25, 2009)

tooth & nail was also awesome.






still haven't mastered this embedding thing.

jf


----------



## jarrod (Apr 25, 2009)

man it used to be cool to be able to play your instrument well, i miss those days.

jf


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 25, 2009)

[yt]rmer_BEtwms[/yt]


----------



## jarrod (Apr 28, 2009)

i'll see  your dokken & raise you iron maiden, the trooper.

steve harris was one of the greatest bass players ever, right along side geezer butler.






jf


----------



## jarrod (Apr 28, 2009)

plus a cover of the same by the guachos, a band of mexican children.  






jf


----------



## jarrod (Apr 28, 2009)

jarrod said:


> man it used to be cool to be able to play your instrument well, i miss those days.
> 
> jf



was thinking this through a bit further; over-emphasis on musicianship also killed songwriting, the most important element of all.  hence the reason i really got into neil young at around age 17.

case in point, here is a comparison of buckethead's night train solo next to slash's.  while BH is the more technical musician, i would rather listen to slash's solo anyday, because it fits better with the song as opposed to being an overextended bit of musical masturbation. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMYnl22cqGU&feature=related

jf


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 28, 2009)

There's no comparrison between Dokken (a hair band) and Iron Maiden (the greatest metal bank of all time). :headbangin:


----------



## jarrod (Apr 28, 2009)

that's why it was a raise & not a call, my man.  

as far as hair bands go though, dokken was solid.  

jf


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 28, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> There's no comparrison between Dokken (a hair band) and Iron Maiden (the greatest metal bank of all time). :headbangin:


 


Calmly, *CC*. The first three Maiden albums were great but after that, well, let's just say that every time I see Spinal Tap ...

I've seen Maiden live twice. Once with Dianno before their first album had barely hit the shelves and once when the obscenely talented Mr. Dickenson had just taken his place. Both times were fun altho' the first was marred by the fact that a certain singer was clearly off his face .

I think their first album is a rock classic and the only way they could go from there was down - not that they were ever rubbish, to be clear.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Calmly, *CC*. The first three Maiden albums were great but after that, well, let's just say that every time I see Spinal Tap ...
> 
> I've seen Maiden live twice. Once with Dianno before their first album had barely hit the shelves and once when the obscenely talented Mr. Dickenson had just taken his place. Both times were fun altho' the first was marred by the fact that a certain singer was clearly off his face .
> 
> I think their first album is a rock classic and the only way they could go from there was down - not that they were ever rubbish, to be clear.


 
But at least all thier amps can be turned up to 11


----------

